# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Restauración de ríos: demolición de un azud en el río Bernesga

## NoRegistrado

Actuación institucional dentro de las actuaciones para la Estrategia de Restauración de Ríos.

Muy interesante, sobre todo ver el asunto de los sedimentos.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: No he encontrado un subforo de Medio Ambiente, aunque es posible que me haya despistado.
Si no, sería interesante disponer de uno.

----------

